# Palm Pilot and Microsoft Outlook sync.



## art kelly (Nov 1, 2004)

I cannot get my palm pilot Titanium and IBM laptop running MS XP to perform synchronization for Outlook calendar. It keeps saying that someone is trying to access my email list. When I answer NO, it finishes but data updates fail. What do I need to do?
Thanks,
Art Kelly


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to the PDA forum, for more response 

Regards

eddie


----------

